# Taming



## LiberalHunter72 (May 5, 2010)

What's the best way to tame a Colombian tegu?


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (May 5, 2010)

I had a tame Colombian and I would hold him everyday for 20 min every morning before he would heat up or after i would put him in the tub. I also put a tshirt in his cage that i would wear, he ended up being really tame.


----------



## LiberalHunter72 (May 5, 2010)

Thanks a lot. I've heard Colombians are supposed to be hard to tame, but that seems pretty simple. But I have another question- how much fruit do Colombian tegus need?


----------



## CaseyUndead (May 5, 2010)

Columbians don't eat fruit, they're carnivores. It's Argentines that eat fruit.


----------



## LiberalHunter72 (May 5, 2010)

What's the ideal diet for a Colombian? I've heard dog food, cat food, boiled and chopped meat, and all kinds of other crap, but I'm just not sure what the lizard's staple diet should be.


----------



## CaseyUndead (May 5, 2010)

pretty much everything argentines eat except for fruit. it's good for there to be some variety. you can give them pre-killed mice or rats, ground turkey or other raw meat(even seafood), cooked eggs(with the shell)... crickets and mealworms are good too if your tegu is still little. They probably would eat dog food or cat food, but i don't think that would be very healthy as a staple of their diet. Even the commerical "tegu and monitor food" isn't good to feed as their main diet, just a small part of it. You'll also probably want to sprinkle some of the meat you give them with vitamin and calcium supplements.


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (May 5, 2010)

I fed my Colombian everything. Mine loved berry type fruits and apples. He also ate ground turkey, eggs( raw or cooked, but i microwaved the raw egg for 20 sec that was his favorite), all kinds of fish, and capipillars called giant horned worms. my Colombian was great, I could take him anywhere and he would eat off a spoon on my table too.


----------

